# Rotor replacement



## Jelvis (Mar 31, 2019)

So I have 3 rotors to replace, and one is discontinued - Toro Super 700 (SR700?). Anyone know what would be a compatible replacement? I was looking at the Toro T5 Rapidset. My system is a self drain type, do I need to get rotors that do not have a check valve?

I can still get direct replacements for the other 2 rotors (K-Rain Super Pro & Toro Mini 8), unless someone would have a better alternative.

Thanks in advance for any guidance.

Toro Super 700



Toro Mini 8



K-Rain Super Pro


----------



## BadDogPSD (Jul 9, 2020)

I think you'd be fine with a comparable rotor from any brand. Just make sure the height, inlet size, radius, and flow match what you need.


----------



## jht3 (Jul 27, 2018)

I just got rid of a toro 700. Rainbird 5000 replaced it. Really any 4" rotor would work. I'm partial to rb 5004 and the check valve model (SAM) since my yard isn't flat.

Just be sure to put the right nozzle in.


----------



## uts (Jul 8, 2019)

Like everyone said as long as the inlet size is the same then you can replace with any traditional 4" rotor. I replaced a few this year, old toros and I remember they were much shorter so I had to dig a deeper hole. As to the self draining, if you have elevations, I would surely get a model with a CV. They are not that more expensive. I like the Hunter i20, they have a CV and also have the ability to turn off flow at the top which makes nozzle changes a breeze.


----------

